# New Year Thread



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

Anything to do with the new year - songs, stories, graphics. Let me start.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

That's when we usually took down the Christmas decorations. New Year's Day was never a big deal in my family. My dad usually had to work because he traded with someone else to get Christmas off. I never went out on the town to celebrate - could never see how all that drinking came to be associated with the New Year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

New Year has always been a much bigger deal than Christmas in Scotland, than it is  in the rest of the UK. Everyone parties for several days..at least they did when I was young..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 25, 2020)

Growing up in Southern California in the 60's, New Years Day meant watching the Rose Parade (which I hear has been cancelled this year =(  Pasadena won't know what to do with itself)


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

I've heard of the custom of first-footing in Scotland. Whoever enters a house first on New Year's Day will have good luck for the year.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've heard of the custom of first-footing in Scotland. Whoever enters a house first on New Year's Day will have good luck for the year.


yes , but they must be male and ideally dark haired....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


That’s pure class right there @Aunt Bea


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 27, 2020)

Anybody have the old Scottish rendition of "Auld Lang Syne"?  It sends chills up and down me!


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes , but they must be male and ideally dark haired....


And enter with their right foot.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 27, 2020)

It is my most sincere wish that we are not caught in a Twilight Zone episode in which the year 2020 just continues to play over and over and over and...

However, stranger things have happened.  Remember COVID-19?   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)

That is some really mellow music!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

jujube said:


> And enter with their right foot...


Aye... hence the term first footer...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Anybody have the old Scottish rendition of "Auld Lang Syne"?  It sends chills up and down me!


lol...as a Scot born and bred, I can't tell you how many versions of that song I've heard or in fact sung ( from school choirs to adulthood).... I would be very happy never to hear it again....


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 27, 2020)

One of my all time favorite oldies


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 141951


. Unfortunately, I think heads will be rolling next year!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2020)

Before Dick Clark there was....


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 28, 2020)

Today is my husbands birthday. I bought a small prime rib roast and making potatoes Romoff (grated potato, sour cream, shredded cheese and spices) along with steamed broccoli. And I bought a chocolate caramel cheese cake from a local high end bakery for dessert.

But the problem is I have a big 8 lb tenderloin roast defrosting in the spare fridge for NYE. I think I may have some leftovers to freeze. That’s too much beef within a few days. Does anyone know if I can cut it after it’s fully thawed and refreeze half to cook later?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Today is my husbands birthday. I bought a small prime rib roast and making potatoes Romoff (grated potato, sour cream, shredded cheese and spices) along with steamed broccoli. And I bought a chocolate caramel cheese cake from a local high end bakery for dessert.
> 
> But the problem is I have a big 8 lb tenderloin roast defrosting in the spare fridge for NYE. I think I may have some leftovers to freeze. That’s too much beef within a few days. Does anyone know if I can cut it after it’s fully thawed and refreeze half to cook later?


I avoid refreezing anything that's been thawed, especially cuts of meat.

Why not turn out something different with the tenderloin roast like a beef chow-mien or stir-fry, or just make up the roast however you were planning on preparing it, then freeze several individual sized servings for a rainy day?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I avoid refreezing anything that's been thawed, especially cuts of meat.
> 
> Why not turn out something different with the tenderloin roast like a beef chow-mien or stir-fry, or just make up the roast however you were planning on preparing it, then freeze several individual sized servings for a rainy day?


Marg, Is it DANGEROUS to eat refrozen beef or is it just that it toughens?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Actually meat should never be frozen, thawed an refrozen unless it's cooked.

Here @Gaer... Foods You Shouldn't Refreeze After Thawing (lifehacker.com)
It says it's ok *IF* it was thawed in the fridge but, when you do this you invite bacteria growth.

5 Foods You Should Never Refreeze | Kitchn (thekitchn.com)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Marg, Is it DANGEROUS to eat refrozen beef or is it just that it toughens?


My beef (pardon the pun) with defrosting and refreezing, Gaer, has always been bacteria, even though I have read many an article where so long as it's defrosted or thawed in a fridge, then it's okay to refreeze, but apparently the texture of meat in general changes significantly when refrozen twice without cooking.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


OH, SASSYCAKES!  THANK YOU! That was amazing!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2020)

Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 142073


Oh wow, does all that look good or what! I love petits fours and you never see 'em anymore. (And I'm too lazy to try making 'em myself, of course.   )


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2020)

**


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 29, 2020)

Happy New Years from the central Pacific NW Coast... 

Sure has been an interesting year, hey? I'm pretty positive we aren't done with the craziness of 2020 but I'm hoping we can leave the fear and anger behind us in the coming new year! The tides here have been high where I live so walking the beach has been limited (at least near my home anyway). Agate hunting will soon be picking up and I have to admit to you that I am very excited!

My daughter gave me a "golden healer quartz" point for christmas so I'm thinking she feels I might need some extra healing energy in my life. So many personal changes experienced these last few years, especially in 2020. I hope the rest of you find some peace in leaving 2020 behind and can look forward to a fresh new start in 2021. 

Breathe... we can do this!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Today is my husbands birthday. I bought a small prime rib roast and making potatoes Romoff (grated potato, sour cream, shredded cheese and spices) along with steamed broccoli. And I bought a chocolate caramel cheese cake from a local high end bakery for dessert.
> 
> But the problem is I have a big 8 lb tenderloin roast defrosting in the spare fridge for NYE. I think I may have some leftovers to freeze. That’s too much beef within a few days. Does anyone know if I can cut it after it’s fully thawed and refreeze half to cook later?


I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)

From the animated TV show "Rudolph's Shiny New Year".


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142279


Oh, yes, I sure hope so!


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Buckeye (Dec 30, 2020)

Tomorrow is my SO's birthday, but nothing exciting is planned.  Saturday (Jan 1) will be spent watching college football.

Go Buckeyes!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tomorrow is my SO's birthday, but nothing exciting is planned.  Saturday (Jan 1) will be spent watching college football.
> 
> Go Buckeyes!


I hope you enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 142447


Same here, I  may just stay in bed all day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2020)

Nostradamus'  predictions  for  2021 ..






https://www.msn.com/en-in/millennia...adamus-scary-predictions-for-2021/ar-BB1cnwPO


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

6:45am Friday 1st January 2021  We made it through 2020


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 142599
> 6:45am Friday 1st January 2021  We made it through 2020


Where I am we are abt 8 hours away from 2021 yet...but Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Nostradamus'  predictions  for  2021 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can bite me, he never predicted Covid.


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*Got my dinner and a drink. I'm ready to get this party started.   *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

Never been so glad to see the end of a New Year as I have 2020.... good riddance


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*We're one Hour into 2021... in the UK 


Happy New Year .. @Matrix , @SeaBreeze , and all my friends here, especially those who may be poorly, and or recovering, and for everyone here who has lost someone dear to them in the last 12 months ...May 2021 bring us much better things 
*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to you too Holly.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 31, 2020)

This new year is extra special for me. In past years I used to not think too much about the new year, however, given the extraordinary challenges we’ve all gone through and the fact we are still here is very  special for all of us.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*Who knew New Years alone could be so special. LOL*


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Just the fact that we are still 'alive' is considered quite special to my hubby and I.  We are just waiting patiently to get the Covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Just the fact that we are still 'alive' is considered quite special to my hubby and I.  We are just waiting patiently to get the Covid-19 vaccine.


*Hang in there hon! *Hugs**


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Years to everyone..Please stay Safe.

*Famous Quotes to Use as New Year Wishes*​
“In our perfect ways. In the ways we are beautiful. In the ways we are human. We are here. Happy New Year’s. Let’s make it ours.” —Beyonce
“Kindness, kindness, kindness. I want to make a new year's prayer, not a resolution. I'm praying for courage.” —Susan Sontag
“The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams.” —Eleanor Roosevelt
“This is a new year. A new beginning. And things will change.” ―Taylor Swift
“For last year's words belong to last year's language. And next year's words await another voice.”  —T.S. Eliot
“It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves.” —William Shakespeare
“The beginning is the most important part of the work.” —Plato
“No matter how hard the past is, you can always begin again.” — Jack Kornfield


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Prairie dog said:


> Happy New Years to everyone..Please stay Safe.
> 
> *Famous Quotes to Use as New Year Wishes*​
> “In our perfect ways. In the ways we are beautiful. In the ways we are human. We are here. Happy New Year’s. Let’s make it ours.” —Beyonce
> ...


Back atcha!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

Prairie dog said:


> “It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves.” —William Shakespeare


Yes


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2021)

Maybe this will be the year.






Happy New Year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

So far 2021 is going really well!!!!!  How bout for you guys??


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2021)

I was sick most of the night. I suspect store-bought fried codfish kept in a cooler.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 1, 2021)

This is a virtual New Years Eve celebration from the Seattle Space Needle. It is not real, so if you were actually standing there and looking at the space needle you would not see any of this, it is like a hologram. 
It is really amazing and beautiful !


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was sick most of the night. I suspect store-bought fried codfish kept in a cooler.


You know what the problem was, Deb?

You didn't wash it down with enough New Years cheer! 

Hope you're feeling better.


----------

